# Nuclear Ice bow press < $5



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's one of those "it's so simple why didnt i think of that"

Thanks. Will help me a lot.


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cool and what a great idea!..:thumbs_up


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice and great thinking!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

That was a good idea!:thumbs_up

What are the specs on that bow?


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

daltongang said:


> That was a good idea!:thumbs_up
> 
> What are the specs on that bow?


I have it set at 10 turns out on module 7 and "B" posts, so it should be 12.5 lb dw and 16 3/4" dl. It still zips the arrows better than I thought it would at that setting. Impressive little bow! :darkbeer:


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

That is easier than the way I do the 2 for my kids. I just backed off the limb bolts and compress by hand..... easier than it sounds.


----------



## Keener (Dec 1, 2009)

Great idea. I'll have to try that!


----------



## fusionstar (Oct 9, 2009)

I've done this but with 2x mil spec paracord on each end of the axle, I started to hear creakling sounds so I stopped.

But then again.. it was on a 70lb bow. lol..


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Very simple, but I don't think id chance my bow, or better yet, myself to it if a string would slide off, or break...


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Great idea!*

Looks like a creative solution to a problem and I'm sure it works just fine. 

I've been toying with a similar idea for heavier weight bows. It seems to me biggest problem for pressing a bow with more poundage would be finding a material that doesn't have excessive stretch. For the that little bow your setup is more than adequate.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bamm (May 12, 2006)

thank u.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

Race59 said:


> It seems to me biggest problem for pressing a bow with more poundage would be finding a material that doesn't have excessive stretch.


Maybe D loop rope?


----------



## fusionstar (Oct 9, 2009)

Dextreme said:


> Maybe D loop rope?


That would work. I would double it up just because im anal about killing myself in a stupid manner.

Oh the shame.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Yes*



Dextreme said:


> Maybe D loop rope?


I was wondering about that.

I saw this thread concerning a substitute for D loop material.... Got me wondering... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1094378

Seems to be pretty tough stuff and apparently comes in different diameters.

One problem I've experienced with turn buckles is keeping the ends from rotating. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

fusionstar said:


> That would work. I would double it up just because im anal about killing myself in a stupid manner.
> 
> Oh the shame.



You're absolutely right, no sense tempting fate!


----------



## fusionstar (Oct 9, 2009)

Race59 said:


> One problem I've experienced with turn buckles is keeping the ends from rotating. Have you had any problems with that?


I've actually went out and bought the 13 dollar turnbuckle from harbor freight. It doesnt come loose. Its pretty nifty. I have another idea for it however. A safer and universal type of press. Ill post a design when I get the numbers down.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=99728


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You can also use a couple of pencils, dowels, screwdrivers or anything similar through the holes on the cams.

Back it off the 10 turns, draw the bow a couple of inches until the cam rotates so that the cutouts are on the outside of the limbs, and stick a couple of any sort of rods through the holes. Relax the bow and you will have enough slack to move the string to the other posts.

Some "big" bows like the APAs are designed for this, so there's no reason you can't do it with a light weight bow like the Nuclear Ice.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

pretty nifty dude,who tied the knots..........lol,just messing with ya.
thats a pretty good idea


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*bow press*

that works great been doing bows that way for yrs i use a 452 string with 24 strands and serve the loops with halo and use a steel turnbuckle alum not save for higher poundage it will strip the threads out on a 70lb bow to stop from coming loose remove the turn buckle screws and put a nut on them when u get tight just tighten down the nut holds the tension also serve the center of the string with halo


----------



## pcmem (Jan 4, 2010)

Race59 said:


> It seems to me biggest problem for pressing a bow with more poundage would be finding a material that doesn't have excessive stretch.


What about using synthetic winch rope? They're making it down to 1/4" for ATVs which still support a few thousand pounds and don't store energy. Maybe they have some smaller. Safer than wire rope.


----------



## OneidaLFM (Nov 24, 2009)

Race59 said:


> Looks like a creative solution to a problem and I'm sure it works just fine.
> 
> I've been toying with a similar idea for heavier weight bows. It seems to me biggest problem for pressing a bow with more poundage would be finding a material that doesn't have excessive stretch. For the that little bow your setup is more than adequate.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Maybe some small diameter steel cable with loops crimped on each end and some sort of rubber or plastic coating on th loops.


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)

*Simple*

Seems effective though


----------

